# conflict between ASUS A8N SLI DELUXE & CREATIVE SBLIVE 24Bit



## stalin (Apr 25, 2005)

*
Dear Sir,

	Iâ€™m Stalin From Chennai, Working as a Graphic Designer. I Bought the New system as you said in Previous Issue Feb 2005 about AMD 64 Bit Processor. My system conflict when I installed Creative SoundBlaster Live 24 Bit.

My PC Configuration is WinXP with SP2, AMD Athlon 64 3000+, ASUS A8N SLI DELUX Motherboard, 1GB RAM (512MB 2 No), 2 Hard disk, 80GB SATA and Ordinary 80GB Seagate, ASUS NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache Display Card, Samsung SyncMaster 763MB, ASUS CD Write and ASUS 16X DVD Rom, Bluetooth USB, Frontech Smartpen USB, Microsoft Optical PS2 Mouse, TVS Gold PS2 Keyboard. The A8N Motherboard comes with onboard Realtek ALC850 8-Channel Codec Audio. I tried to disable Realtek Audio in CMOS and tried to install Creative SoundBlaster Live 24Bit. It successfully installed but when I restart system hangs with it comes to desktop. I tried in the 3 available PCI Slot same thing happen again. When the Creative Card is remove system work smoothly. How do I Install Creative SoundBlaster. 
Waiting for you solution. Reply as soon as possible.

Thanking you

With Regards
STALIN
*


----------



## prathap_lab (Apr 25, 2005)

hi,
    Welcome To The DIGIT Forum.   

     this may be the reson for the problem.

    Asus A8N SLI DELUX motherboard has PCI-express Slots, but Creative SoundBlaster Live 24bit is a PCI card (not a PCI-express card).

 PCI-X or PCI-express does not support PCI cards.

thank you.


----------



## Deep (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi stalin,
Welcome to the forums 
You had posted the same question previously also, since prathap_lab has replied here with the solution so I have closed your old thread.

Please take care from next time.
Regards
Deep


----------



## stalin (Apr 25, 2005)

It has 3 PCI slot and 4 PCI-E Slot. I install Creative SB Card in PCI slot. Disabled Audio, Game Port, Midi Port, Marvell Network Port, IEEE Port then install WinXp in New Partiation But it restart before completing installing XP


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 25, 2005)

prathap_lab said:
			
		

> hi,
> Welcome To The DIGIT Forum.
> 
> this may be the reson for the problem.
> ...



what ? come on the mobo also has normal pci slots so i dont think any one can force a pci card into a pcie slot. A real DUMB ans i would say.


Ok i too had this problem when i used my sblive card on my p4p800-vm board in fact i got the BSOD twice So what i did was that in the bios say plug and play OS ->NO this will now allot the irq rather than wait for the OS to do the same try this it worked for me.


----------



## stalin (Apr 25, 2005)

I never install in PCI-E slot. SB Live card never goes into PCI-E SLot. Both are totally look different.


----------



## stalin (Apr 25, 2005)

The MB Manuals says:- 
When using PCI Cards on shared slots, ensure that the drivers support â€œShare IRQâ€? or that the cards do not need IRQ assignments. Otherwise, conflicts will arise between the two PCI Groups, Making the system unstable and the card inoperable.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 25, 2005)

yes its ok read the mobo mannual it will give out which all pci slots share which irq. You will see a table giving out this detail.


----------



## stalin (Apr 25, 2005)

so what do you want me to do. there are IRQ from 3 to 15 in CMOS I tried to assign 1 by 1 and tried. system restarting everytime.


----------



## stalin (Apr 25, 2005)

Can I insert a JPEG Image into this forum to show the IRQ Details.


----------



## theraven (Apr 25, 2005)

are u using the sata raid ??
if yes then afaik that mobo comes with 2 sata raid controllers
that is a promise and a silicon controller
if u have the sata raid on the promise controller move it to the silicon controller
that should fix the problem


----------



## prathap_lab (Apr 25, 2005)

hi,
    sorry every one.  

    @stalin & pradeep_chauhan, sorry i missed out "3xPCI" in ASUS website. so i thought it may not have one.

sorry once again.  

thank you.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 25, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> are u using the sata raid ??
> if yes then afaik that mobo comes with 2 sata raid controllers
> that is a promise and a silicon controller
> if u have the sata raid on the promise controller move it to the silicon controller
> that should fix the problem



What Promise controller ? Come , the board has the nforce 4 chipset that itself gives 4 sata 2 ports and an additional Silicon Image SATA 3114 controller. Any way thats not the problem.
See the thing is that the sb live card requires an irq (shared not dedicated for its functioning this irq enables the card to do dma and other interrupt driven tasks so now the problem is its not able to get the irq it needs thus the problem. Please wait i have started downloading the manual i will come back to you.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok i got the manual pl see page 4-22/23 go to advance setup and say 
plug n play O/S No
Resource Controlled by Auto

Disable the on board sound and thats it i think it should work.
by the way page 2-15 gives the IRQ distribution pl dont change anything use default values as given in the chart.


----------



## theraven (Apr 26, 2005)

there was a reported problem
yes it has 4 sata ports
2 different controllers
promise and silicon
promise controller has a problem with creative soudn card
its a reported problem 
but thats IF hes usin that port
theres no harm in tryin right ?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 26, 2005)

No there is no promise controller The nvidia nforce 4 provides 4 native sata 2 ports and the other 4 are from the si 3114R. Where are you getting the promise controller from?


----------



## stalin (Apr 26, 2005)

I tried my best, still it is not working. Tell me which one is Best, Onboard Realtek Audio with 8 Channel nor SB Live. I lost my hope in SB Live Now.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 26, 2005)

One last shot get the card tested on another machine. may be the card has a problem.


----------



## stalin (Apr 26, 2005)

I have the manual, did as you say b4 by advance setting, disable onboard audio but it is not work. Then I tried manualy changing the IRQ from 3 to 15 no use. SBLive Card works properly in 
AMD 2400+ XP and A7N266 MB


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 26, 2005)

Sorry for all the trouble i caused lets wait for someone else to respond.


----------



## stalin (Apr 26, 2005)

I have disable the Raid Features in my BIOS.


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 26, 2005)

If you are using a PCI sound card, any brand that needs an IRQ, make sure you put the card in PCI slot 2.

This is especially true if you are running two graphics cards in SLI mode.

You cannot use the other PCI slots because 1 and 3 share interrupts with the PCIe graphics card slots.

The ASUS user guide (pg 2-25 ... or thereabouts) illustrates PCI slot 1 sharing interrupts with PCIe graphics slot 1 (blue); but what it does NOT show is that PCI slot 3 shares interrupts with PCIe graphics slot 2 (black).

so now try again to move the card  to pci slot 2

reset the bios to default settings and chillax and start it all over again after a nice clean sleep tommo morning

this has been a known issue with the a8n SLI deluxe

have u flashed the bios to the latest version of it from  here


----------



## stalin (Apr 26, 2005)

Dear Sourabh, As you say i tried with slot 2. WinXP automatically install driver for SB Live then ask me to restart when it enter in to desktop system hangs. I kept for 1 hours but sorry buddy it is not working. I remove the SB card is work perfectly.


----------



## stalin (Apr 26, 2005)

Right Now I'm using only 1 ASUS NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache Graphic Card.


----------



## theraven (Apr 26, 2005)

ok my bad .. it was the K8V motherboard not the A8n... sorry again
heres the link i was talkin abt anyways
*forums.techarena.in/showthread.php?t=44887&highlight=promise+controller


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 27, 2005)

stalin said:
			
		

> Dear Sourabh, As you say i tried with slot 2. WinXP automatically install driver for SB Live then ask me to restart when it enter in to desktop system hangs. I kept for 1 hours but sorry buddy it is not working. I remove the SB card is work perfectly.



well dude, the only way u can run the card is on slot 2

dun let windows install its own drivers

install the new drivers from the creative website or the CD bundled with it

if the system hangs thats an different issue which can be found a solution to

put the card back on slot 2 and try things

thats the only way out

for now, completely uninstall the card from device manager, so as to remove the windows drivers with the card and then restart to manually install the drivers

post back again abt ur findings


----------



## stalin (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes I tried in PCI Slot 2. Everything went smoothly but when i restart the system, my network is not working. I'm not able to view the network connection. Sound is not playing. In Control Panel, Sound and Audio Device, in Audio Device, Creative Sound Card is not highlighted as Sound Device. when I remove the SB Live Card my my system and restarted my network work automatically.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 27, 2005)

Forget the SB live card and get say the SB Audigy( ihope i get the spelling right) its a much better sound card.


----------

